# Max



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Finally got out hunting with my 7 year old GWP Max.He is awesome.Best pheasant hunter I have ever hunted with.Lots of points and 2 of us lost only 1 bird over 3 days.Some of his retrieves of wounded birds were interesting.Rooster running with Max 2 jumps behind.When trying to jump on them....head first summersault with all 4 feet in the air.Rolling over and and back up after it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heer's another one.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Well done


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

These pics always make me smile.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Looking real good Ken. I remember when you got him. It sure doesn't seem like you have had him that long, time slides away. Hope this weather softens up a bit so everybody can get out for the remainder of season.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Cool pic's Ken...Thanks for sharing. I'm going out west next weekend. Hope it warms up a bit! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like you had some fun.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Very Nice Ken,

I agree with Dick it seems like just a couple years ago .....


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds like an adventure. I'm a Lab guy and watching my three work is 75 per cent of the fun of rooster hunting for me. I like flushers but If I were to get a pointer it would definitely be a GWP. I've hunted behind a GWP only once but I liked everything about him, especially his methodical, thorough approach. Not many roosters get away from that guy.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I was a lab guy also for many years.But as I got older and basically quit hunting waterfowl in potholes,I switched to a pointer to hunt pheasants mostly.I will take my Max over any lab I have owned for pheasants.He covers a lot more ground and retrieves as good as any lab.

But if I hunted mainly cattails for roosters,I would have a lab.


----------

